

Ask HN: Anyone want free market research? - GaiaAir

I'm a lurker and huge fan of Hacker News. My background is in business and have spent the last few years doing market research for a corporation and a small startup. Wanted to get more practice doing market research and market sizing for tech startups.<p>My offer: I will do market research/sizing for your startup in exchange for a testimonial. For those in the Bay area, it would be nice to be able to meet up and discuss over coffee/tea. Mostly doing this to gain startup experience over the next few weeks.<p>If you're interested and want to know more, shoot me an email: goldennirvana[at]hotmail[dot]com
======
sharemywin
Just curious what you mean by market research? Interviews with actual
potential customers?

~~~
GaiaAir
I have experience in both primary & secondary market research but I'll
probably help out mostly with secondary market research. Things like:
competitive landscaping, market analysis, target segmentation, market sizing,
etc.

------
tallofrenzy
Sounds nice... i'm very well interested.. sent you an email

------
waqas-
is it cool if the startup is in Pakistan? :P

~~~
GaiaAir
Not a problem :)

